# Forum Rules & Resources



## Chazzwozzer

You can use this forum to find answers to your questions about Turkish. Make sure you abide by the following rules however:

First and foremost:
*Only Turkish*
​This forum is for Turkish (and Ottoman) only.  All other Turkic languages (Azerbaijani, Turkmen, Kyrgyz, Kazakh, Uyghur, Uzbek etc.) should be discussed in the Other Languages forum.

*1. *Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

* 2. *Be polite.
The use of "hello", "hi" and "thank you" are welcome.

*3.* Reply in the same language as the first post.
If the thread's first post is in English, don't reply in Turkish. The reverse case also stands: If the thread has started in Turkish, don't change the language to English.

* 4. *Look for the answer in dictionaries first.

* 5. *Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question. (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like.)

* 6. *Always provide an example sentence to show the context.

* 7. *Use the *report-a-post* feature in the bottom left corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

* 8. *Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, right click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.

* 9. *Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.

* 10. *If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.

* 11. *Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.

For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules

*Citations and Sources*​ Please remember that whenever you *take anything from another source*, such as a dictionary, a textbook, or another website, you should *acknowledge your source* with a citation and, if possible, a link.

 In addition to preventing *copyright violations*, this is fair and ethical and acknowledges other people's work and effort. To copy without acknowledgement is *plagiarism*. Moreover, it is very helpful to other foreros to know where you get your information.

 The rules prohibit quoting more than 4 sentences of a text or 4 lines of lyrics. This *does not mean* that quotes under 4 sentences may be copied without acknowledgement.
​****Attention Please****​
      You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
   All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
   All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
   Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Türkçe forumunda sorular sorabilir ve tartışmalara katılabilirsiniz. Ancak aşağıda okuyacağınız kurallara bağlı kalmanız kaydıyla:

Öncelikle bilinmesi gereken:
*Yalnızca Türk Dili*
​Bu forum yalnızca Türkçe (ve de Osmanlıca) içindir. Diğer tüm Türkî diller (Azerice, Türkmence, Kırgızca, Kazakça, Uygurca, Özbekçe vs.) Other Languages forumunda tartışılmalıdır.


*1. *Yardımcı olun, kırıcı değil.
Eğer birinin dil bilgisi (grameri değil; dili bilme seviyesi; dile hâkimiyeti) çok iyi değilse, lütfen hoş olmayan bir şekilde davranmayın.

* 2. *Biraz nezaketi herkes sever.
"Merhaba", "selam" ve "teşekkürler" gibi ifadeler kullanmaktan çekinmeyin.

*3.* İlk ileti ile aynı dilde yazın.
İlk ileti hangi dilde yazıldıysa, sizin verdiğiniz cevap da o dilde olsun. Türkçe başlayan bir ilmeğe İngilizce cevap vermeyin. Aynı şekilde, İngilizce başlayan bir ilmeğe başka bir dilde ileti yazmayın.

* 4. *Yanıtınızı ilk önce sözlükte arayın.

* 5. *Soru sorarken başlığa sözcüğü veya deyişi yazın. ("Çeviri lütfen", "Bunu nasıl söylersiniz?", "Böyle bir sözcük var mı?", "Ben yeniyim" , "Yardım!" ve benzeri ifadeleri kullanmaktan kaçının.)

* 6. *Bağlamı (kontekst) göstermek için her zaman örnek bir cümle sunun.

* 7. *Her iletinin sol alt köşesinde bulunan *report-a-post *özelliği ile, gördüğünüz tartışmaya açık dil/resim içeren ya da ait olması gerektiği yerde bulunmadığını hissettiğiniz iletileri bildirin. Böylece, forumu düzgün ve düzenli tutmamıza yardımcı olacaksınız.

* 8. *Forumu chatboard olarak kullanmayın (ortam pek de verimlim değil zaten). Bir forum üyesine  kişisel bir ileti göndermek istediğinizde özel mesaj (PM) özelliğini kullanın. (PC kullanıcıları, kullanıcı isminin üstüne sağ tıklayabilir.)

* 9. *Ticari içerikli sitelere link vermeyin. Reklamdan arındırılmış bir forumdayız ve öyle kalmasını istiyoruz.

* 10. *Eğer bir sorunuz varsa "Comments and Suggestions" forumuna yazabilir ya da aranızın iyi olduğu bir moderatöre bir özel mesaj (PM) gönderebilirsiniz.

* 11. *Gerekli olduğunda değiştirildikleri için, forum kurallarını belli aralıklara gözden geçirin.

Detaylı liste için, lütfen WR Rules'a göz atın.

*Alıntılar ve Kaynaklar*​Sözlük, kitap veya başka bir web sitesinden alıntı yaptığınızda lütfen *kaynak belirtin*; hattâ mümkünse link verin.

Aksi takdirde, bu bir *intihaldir *ve telif haklarını ihlal etmiş olursunuz. Kaynak göstermeniz diğer forum kullanıcıları için de yardımcı olacaktır.

Kurallara göre, bir metinin 4 cümleden ve bir şarkı sözünün 4 dizeden fazlasını alıntı yapmak yasaktır. Bu, 4 cümlenin altındaki alıntıların kaynak göstermeden kopyalanabileceği *anlamına gelmez*.

****Lütfen Dikkat****​

      Önceden moderatörün iznini almadan ses ve görüntü dosyalarını yayınlayamaz ya da bunlara link veremezsiniz.
Tüm bu ilmekler, dosyanın hangi moderatör tarafından onaylandığını belirtmelidir.
Önceden izni alınmamış tüm ses ve görüntü dosya ve linkleri silinecektir.
Silinen dosya veya linklerden sonra herhangi bir izin verilmeyecektir. Lütfen ilk önce sorun.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Şapkalar kalkmadı!
Türkçede düzeltme işareti (şapka) kalkmadı. 

 "Hâlâ, tezgâh, rüzgâr, kâğıt, v.b." birçok kelimede şapka hâlâ kullanılmaktadır. Eğer bir sözcüğün düzeltme işareti ile yazılıp yazılmadığından emin olamıyorsanız, TDK Yazım Kılavuzu'nu kullanabilirsiniz. Lütfen üşenmeyin.​

Yazı Dili Formları (Kural #22)
**"#22 Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
* _*("#22 Tartışma konusu olmadığı sürece kısaltmalara dayalı yazım biçimi uygun değilir. Üyeler, yazı dili formlarını uyacak şekilde yazmak için ellerinden geleni yapmalıdırlar.")*


_Tüm katılımcıların en iyi dil becerilerini sergilemeleri istenmektedir. Kullanılan dilin yazım kuralları takip edilmelidir. Türkçe için önerilen başvuru kaynağı TDK'dır. 

*Tam Yazım ve Noktalama*​ *Yanlış yazıma örnek: 
*_ii günler sizce aşağıdaki cümlenin çevirisi doğrumu benim son kısımda şüphelerim var siz ne düşünüyorsunuz???? _*

Doğru yazıma örnek: 
*_İyi günler,

Sizce aşağıdaki cümlenin çevirisi doğru mu? Benim son kısımda şüphelerim var. Siz ne düşünüyorsunuz? _ 

*Not: *Noktalama işaretleri doğru biçimde kullanılmalıdır, standart dışı yazımdan kaçınılmalıdır.

*Yanlış yazıma örnek:
*_Çeviriniz doğrudur.Son kısımla ilgili şüpheleriniz olmasın;çünkü kulağa kusursuz geliyor.Tebrikler! _

*Doğru yazıma örnek:
*_Çeviriniz doğrudur. Son kısımla ilgili şüpheleriniz olmasın; çünkü kulağa kusursuz geliyor. Tebrikler! _

*Not: *Gerekli yerlerde boşluk verilmelidir. 

*Tüm "şeyler" Ayrı Yazılır!
*Her şey, bir şey, birkaç şey... Yazı dili formları çerçevesinde ayrı yazılıyor. Bunun gibi yaygın olan yazım yanlışlarından kaçının.

 *Yanlış yazıma örnek:* 
_Canım birşeyler yapmak istedi. Herşeyi denedim ama istediğim şeyi bulamadım. _

*Doğru yazıma örnek:*_
Canım bir şeyler istiyor. Her şeyi denedim ama istediğim şeyi bulamadım. _ 

*"-de" ayrı mı bitişik mi ben hâlâ karar veremiyorum, diyenler:
*Bunu ayırt etmek gayet kolay. Lütfen artık ertelemeyin ve öğrenin. "-de"nin nasıl yazıldığını anlamanın birkaç yolu var. En kolayı şu:
"-de"yi eklediğiniz sözcük, cümlede "nerede?"nin cevabını veriyorsa, "-de"yi bitişik yazakcasınız. 
Ör:
_Bilgisayarda __/ __bilgisayar da__ mı bozuldu ya?
_Hemen öğelerine ayıralım: 
_Bozulan ne?_ → Bilgisayar.
_Bilgisayar_ nerede bozulmuş? → ?? bilgi yok.

Buradaki "de" yer bildirmiyor. Doğru yazım: _Bilgisayar da mı bozuldu ya?

_Ör:
_Evde __/ __ev de__ bir koku var sanki.
_Hemen öğelerine ayıralım:
_Var olan ne? → _Koku.
_Koku nerede sanki?_ → Evde!

Buradaki "de" yer bildiriyor. Doğru yazım: _Evde bir koku var sanki._

*"-ki" ayrı mı bitişik mi ben hâlâ karar veremiyorum, diyenler:
*Bunu ayırt etmek daha da kolay. Ertelemiyoruz ve öğreniyoruz. En kolay yöntem şu: _ki_'yi atıp yerine _"*olan*"_ koyabiliyorsanız, -ki bitişik yazılacak demektir.
Ör: 
_Bu __sınıftaki__ / __sınıfta ki__ öğrenciler çok çalışkanlar.
_
Hemen "ki"yi atıp "olan testi"ni uyguluyoruz:
"_Bu sınıfta olan öğrenciler çok çalışkanlar." _- Evet, kulağa mantıklı geliyor. Demek ki "-ki" bitişik. → _Bu sınıftaki öğrenciler çok çalışkanlar.

_Ör:
_Adam __zenginki__ / __zengin ki __villada oturuyor._

Yine "-ki"yi atıp yerine "olan" koyuyoruz:
_"Adam zengin olan villada oturuyor." _- Bu cümle dilbilgisel açıdan mümkün; ama anlam değişti. Villa mı zengin yani? Hayır. Demek ki "-ki" ayrı. → _Adam zengin ki villada oturuyor.

_Bu kuralın istisnası olarak şu sözcükler bir sebepten ötürü bitişik yazılıyor: *belki, çünkü, hâlbuki, mademki, meğerki, oysaki, sanki.* Bunları da bilelim.​​​​​​​​


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Dictionaries:
*www.tdk.gov.tr (A monolingual Turkish dictionary. Recommended for advanced learners.)
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/turkish/ - English-Turkish 
http://www.zargan.com - English-Turkish (both directions)
http://www.tureng.com - English-Turkish (both directions)
http://www.sozluk.net/ -Turkish <--> French, German, English
http://www.seslisozluk.com/ - Turkish <--> German/English (1,500,000 words and idioms)
http://www.sozluk.web.tr/index.php  - Turkish <--> German/English (1,500,000 words and idioms)
http://www.geocities.com/turdotnet/sozluk/ - Turkish hyphenator and Turkish-Italian & Turkish-English dictionary
http://www.hazar.com/ - bilingual dictionaries, both directions (English, German, Spanish, French, Italian, Danish)
http://www.ruscasozluk.gen.tr/ - Russian-Turkish (both directions)
http://www.almancasozluk.gen.tr/inde...&lang=de&word= - German-Turkish (both directions) with German pronunciation (audio)
http://www.websters-online-dictionar...rkish-english/ - Turkish-English (index of selected words)
http://members.tripod.com/~jimmaster...-suffixes.html - 700 most common Turkish words with translations and English meanings
http://www.fransizcasozluk.web.tr/ - French-Turkish (both directions)
http://www.mydictionary.de/ - German-Turkish (both directions, more than 240.000 entries)
http://www.yeminlisozluk.com/ (Tr <-> En dictionary)
http://www.turkishdictionary.net/ (Tr <-> En dictionary)
http://www.ruscasozluk.gen.tr/  (Tr <-> Rus dictionary)
http://s155239215.onlinehome.us/turkic/40_Language/OTDictionary/OTDictionaryEn.htm (Old Turkic dictionary)

*Etymology:
*
http://tufar.com/SanalBaba/ (Various Turkic dictionaries) 
http://tufar.com/SanalBaba/ (Etymological dictionary by Tuncer Gülensoy)
http://www.nisanyansozluk.com/ (Etymological dictionary)
http://www.turuz.com/ (Turkic etymological dictionary)
*
Specialized dictionaries and thesauri:*
http://www.kadifeli.com/cgi-bin/compdict.pl -  English-Turkish dictionary of computer terms
http://members.tripod.com/~jimmast...ictionary.html - geopolitical dictionary

*Grammar:
*http://www.cromwell-intl.com/turkish/ -  basics of Turkish grammar including a list of all Turkish suffixes
http://www.dnathan.com/language/turkish/tsd/index.htm - dictionary of suffixes
http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/d...shGrammar.html - basic Turkish grammar
http://members.aol.com/SciRealm/Turkish.html - a javascript program to generate Turkish grammar using the very mathematical rules that the Turkish language incorporates
http://www.verbix.com/languages/turkish.shtml - verb conjugator
*
Writing:
*http://www.i18nguy.com/unicode/turkish-i18n.html - transliteration of Turkish words

*Pronunciation:
*http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/d...unciation.html*  - *a guide to Turkish pronunciation
http://www.onlineturkish.com/pronun.asp - audio files
http://www.planet-wissen.de/pw/Artikel,,,,,,,B7BBA315954961AAE034080009B14B8F,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.html - pronunciation of difficult sounds (in German)
http://linguistics.concordia.ca/turk...els/index.html - Illustrated overview of the Turkish vowels

*Vocabulary:
*http://iteslj.org/v/tr/ - English-Turkish vocabulary quizzes
http://home.unilang.org/main/wiki2/i...ish_vocabulary - basic Turkish vocabulary
http://www.columbia.edu/~sss31/Turkiye/proverbs.html - Turkish proverbs and folk sayings

*Vocabulary for tourists:
*http://wikitravel.org/en/Turkish_phrasebook - Turkish phrasebook
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/other.../turkish.shtml - essential holiday phrases
*
Online courses:*
http://cali.arizona.edu/maxnet/tur/ - lessons for beginners with audio files
http://clp.arizona.edu/cls/tur2/default.htm - intermediate, interactive
http://www.turkishclass.com/turkish_lessons_qdemir - lessons for beginners
http://fsi-language-courses.com/Turkish.aspx - basic with audio
http://www.tuerkisch-lernen-online.de/ - basics (in German)
http://www.weberberg.de/infoport/tuerkisch/map.html - basics (in German)
http://www.tuerkisch-trainer.de/Sprachkurs/Lektionen.htm - focused on conversation (in German)
http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/ - detailed grammar explanations and many exercises
http://www.easy-turkish.com - An online adaptation of a German language Turkish course book into lessons and exercises along with audio recordings. Available in English and German.

*Miscellaneous:
*http://tacaga.org/turkish/history.cfm - history of Turkish language
http://turkisaretdili.ku.edu.tr/ - a guide to Turkish sign language
http://snetaca.org/view_document.php...=23#forenglish - a mathematical modeling on Turkish

*Softwares:

*http://www.ipb.nu/winmekmak/ (Verb conjugation tool. Mac isn't supported. It might not work on Windows 7.)
http://www.let.rug.nl/~coltekin/trmorph/ (TRmorph: a free morphological analyzer for Turkish)


----------



## Rallino

Frequently asked questions:

Here are a few older threads on how to pay compliments in Turkish,  endearment terms, etc. Please look here before asking new questions on  these topics in the forum.

Please note that some of them have been created by merging several  threads, and as such not all of them are on the exact same topic. If you  can't find what you're looking for, please do not add to those threads.  Create a new one instead.


Please send a *Private Message* if you find anything wrong with the links.

*Hi's & How are you's:*
Hi/Hello

Good morning / Good day / Good evening / Good night / Welcome / Good bye

How are you?


---------------------

*Amor Amor ...:*
*♥ ♥* Love,love, love *♥ ♥*

I love you

I miss you

In my heart

I want to hug you

---------------------

*Thanking others:*
thank you
thanks in advance!
thank you pronunciation
thank you Michael
thank you for your mail
thank you for your attention
thanks for writing
thanks for answering so fast
Thank you so much for your kind birthday wishes


----------

